# Ball special.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Like the improved this ball jar has a ring that pressed a glass disc to seal the jar. This ball special was only made for a few years from 1910-1913. One of my favorites. It is also clear.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 8, 2020)

The logo style says this jar was made after 1933.  The "Special" line was dropped during WWII, and after that was made in a rounded square shape only.  So, the correct date is 1933 - 1941.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 8, 2020)

The 1910-1913 date applies to this jar.  Note the dropped a and shoulder seal style.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

Oh boy. Not the first time I was wrong. Thank you for correcting my post. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 8, 2020)

Not a problem, we've all been there!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

I wasn't sure of the date so did the dumbest thing possible and did a Google search. Still my mistake either way you look at it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 8, 2020)

When I Googled Ball special they talk about ones made in the mid 1890s that had Masons pat 1858 printed on them. They mention the 1910-1913 embossed Ball special . I thought that must be this one. No mention of any other year Ball special. I forgot to check the Ball font which I know is a way to date them. Lazy and crazy...sorry to all the people I confused and probably am confusing right now. 
ConfusiousROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

